
India is reviewing its ban on porn sites - perseusprime11
https://m.timesofindia.com/india/govt-plays-net-nanny-bans-800-porn-sites-subscribers-see-red/articleshow/66453163.cms
======
Hillsborough
This may be an underhand method to promote Indian content developers. Other
than that there's no rhyme or reason to such bans.

In the 1960s they imposed a crippling tariff on Hollywood movies just so the
government didnt have to take a stand on Indian moviemakers clamoring for
liberalizing laws showing on-screen kissing and nudity. They felt Hollywood
movies got away with bloody murder whereas what they could show would not even
quicken the pulse of a nun.

